# KiD CuDi



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)

Greatest rapper alive


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

you talking about Super Duper DuDa Cud?


----------



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)

yup hes always in the mix


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Nasir Jones.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Kid Cudi (weed version) is awesome 
Know he stopped smoking I heard but I still think he's awesome


----------



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree people dont like man on the moon 2 but i like it more then his debut album


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mac Miller is better. IMO


----------



## cam_hamlin (Oct 9, 2011)

I faux wit Nipsey Hu$$le..

Sent from my LG Star aka G2X aka Optimus 2X using Tapatalk pro..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

yo, ima let you finish but my man Pitbull has way better beats and music...


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

na na na na - Chiddy Bang rules the world


----------



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

abcbrian said:


>






 its the money shot


----------



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)

dubstep ftw


----------



## TheSequel (Oct 12, 2011)

abcbrian said:


> dubstep ftw


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3_gyFD2Ndk

wobwobwobwobwobwobwobwob


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

*NOPE!*

Chuck Testa.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this for real..did someone say kid cudi? Lmfao

[email protected]
you should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

"shadowpunx said:


> Is this for real..did someone say kid cudi? Lmfao


+1

10char


----------



## abcbrian (Oct 10, 2011)

man on the moon greatest album of the century


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I honestly think Kid Cudi sings more than he actually raps in his music. His music is mad creative though. I just can't ..... stand it. It's annoying.

Extremely annoying.


----------

